# New boots. Salomon dialogue?



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I love my Salomon boots but have only had the Synapse and Malumute. I ride a slightly stiffer set up (PYL+Diodes) and found the Synapse a touch too soft once broken in. 

So that's a convoluted way to say I reckon the Synapse would be a better fit. Some people prefer softer boots though do YMMV.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Yep I wear Salomon Synapse boa they do soften up when broken in but I found the lace locks on the Malamute to be shite, wish they'd do a boa version. Sounds like the Synapse would be a good fit.


----------

